# Importing ONLY JPEGs?



## JeffHamonPhotography (Sep 29, 2013)

When I've shot both RAW and JPEG - is there a way to select ONLY JPEG for import? I've switched to organize by file type but for some reason, they're still JPG/NEF side by side for each photo.

Jeff


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2013)

You can sort them by media type, but I think this is only going to segregate the videos from the stills.  The JPEGs and the RAW will still show up together.  You can sort by File Name and this might get you alternating JPEGs and RAWs


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 30, 2013)

Or if you can select by file type in Explorer/Finder, you can then drag/drop that selection onto Lightroom's Grid view and the import dialog will open with only those photos selected.


----------



## TheAbyss (Apr 11, 2020)

If you sort your images before you import by file type (bottom panel in Lightroom Classic, you can select only the jpeg's by checking them and that is all that will be imported. Windows 10 PC.


----------

